# What are the most memorable/noteworthy Ralph moments of the last couple years?



## _ThePieman_ (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.

Mod edit: It's been released. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-...-of-the-last-couple-years.95343/post-10550346


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 17, 2021)

I’ma be real, a Gunt documentary even post-January 2019 would be at least 2 hours long by itself. There’s basically an enormous Ralph blow-up every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jul 17, 2021)

Gunt and May's adventures at stop the steal was a fun time


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Jul 17, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> I’ma be real, a Gunt documentary even post-January 2019 would be at least 2 hours long by itself. There’s basically an enormous Ralph blow-up every 3-4 weeks.


I'm not gonna go into everything, as I said there's a mountain of autism. But I'll focus on a few instances that are most deserving. Ralph's part is probably gonna be 30-50 min at an estimate.


----------



## Ripple (Jul 17, 2021)

The Gunt tape


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jul 17, 2021)

The Miami fiasco
The rise and fall of his relationship with FaiFai (the hilarious Storyfire video, the Gunt tape, her old tweets, the leaks)
The war with Mr. Vickers
The war with PPP
General wiggerness: stop the steal (the infamous swatting, cheating on Faith with a tranny, getting humiliated by IP2 at the streamer house, getting felted by the oathkeepers), the great wigger showdown with Riley and the troon troupe, the back and forth with Ade (tampon breath, ade getting doxxed)


----------



## Alphabet Mafia (Jul 17, 2021)

The divorce with Nora


----------



## Wakeem Hoch (Jul 17, 2021)

When Zoom/ Corey Barnhill swatted Ralph


----------



## Blackstar (Jul 17, 2021)

The corn joke


----------



## LordOdin (Jul 17, 2021)

I would personally lead in Ralphs segment with the corn joke followed by the timeline if his demise. The nora divorce, the frumpy teen then an artist rendition of the gunt tape safe for youtube ofcourse. In between splice in his meth usage and the trashburger ofcourse a little bit of PPP commentary goes a long way too. And end with the xander rant where you show the demon baby.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 17, 2021)

The fight at Digi's house, the Ralphababy arc and all the skirmishes with the owner of the forum are highlights.

There's a lot of shit that happens with Ralph. Dlive, NP2, Trovo and Odysee could get their own hours-long documentaries related to Ralph and his orbiters from each platform.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jul 17, 2021)

Ralph vs PPP saga


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jul 17, 2021)

The golden thumb moment.


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jul 17, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> The Miami fiasco
> The rise and fall of his relationship with FaiFai (the hilarious Storyfire video, the Gunt tape, her old tweets, the leaks)
> The war with Mr. Vickers
> The war with PPP
> General wiggerness: stop the steal (the infamous swatting, cheating on Faith with a tranny, getting humiliated by IP2 at the streamer house, getting felted by the oathkeepers), the great wigger showdown with Riley and the troon troupe, the back and forth with Ade (tampon breath, ade getting doxxed)


In and around the PPP war, particular focus on how severely Ralph [and Dick] and Null's falling out changed the attitude of the forum to Ralph. Developing from relatively mild goading into actual antagonism.


----------



## Near (Jul 17, 2021)

Bro do your homework. Nobody's gonna earn your ad revenue for you.


----------



## Pale Empress (Jul 17, 2021)

The Knoxville fight / IRL meetup and its consequences marked the turning for the Guntosphere imo. That is, the shift from focusing on guests and outside subjects to instead focusing on the personalities, lives, and hijinks of the hosts and principle players of the Kill Report expanded universe. 

Including the thin skinned lashing out and petty underhanded tactics that preceded the demise of stream.me (paypig doxing, plategang, Xander, etc), the events of early 2019 are crucial to understanding how and why Ralph and his show are regarded the way they are these days, it was the most apparent turning point.


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (Jul 17, 2021)

Drinking exorbitant amounts of whiskey to create a gunt and becoming a pedophile.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 17, 2021)

His various exodus from streaming platform to streaming platform.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 17, 2021)

All the times he has fantasized about null's cock and finished off to Soph


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 17, 2021)

Ralph is gonna flag your video.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 17, 2021)

IMO the gunt-off was pure fuckin cash and inspired much creativity from farmers


----------



## Fslur (Jul 17, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.


*Kicked from YouTube* for “circumventing technology” used that as a grift and say he was banned for hate Speech.

*Went to Dlive first*, it couldn’t handle his viewership numbers at the time. 

*Stream.me; *many pillstreams, people he associated with would harass his paypigs then turned on him. After one of his pillstreams one of his cohosts Zidan’s gf was doxed on cow (probably by Ralph) this after both Gator & Zidan left. Ralph would blast Gator about loaning him $300 for rent. Zidan has never returned, Gator who promised to not enable Ralph, now enables 24/7.  The show has never been the same since, the change in the cohost dynamics completely changed the show.

*Lord Akira* was also doxed after super chatting Rekieta, saying that it is his new nectar. Ralph’s famous rant on Cog’s stream vs Dispatch “I didn’t dox him, I didn’t dox him, as a matter of fact it was probably you who doxed him” ***this is an epic sperg out from Ralph.

*Knoxville & Miami*. In Miami Ralph & Warksi fought like a domestic couple.

*Dlive ban *where Ralph threatened the staff members. 

Ralph would continue to *fall out with many supporters*; Drumer828, Full blast forever, Wild Smile. It was Wild Smile pointing out that Ralph threatened to yeet Full Blast that Ralph considered the actions a “back stab.” However Fbf was being threatened for not guarding Ralph’s feelings is exceptional.

*PPP & the Np2 drama era*. Fell out with Josh over the  joke. Happened on Dick’s show. Ralph would go & dox me (tea clips) for not clipping him talk about Josh’s penis *again.*  After threats for months to do a stream on me because I wasn’t guarding my comments for his feelings on YouTube.


Ralph’s Drunken peasants stream appearance. Threatening to dox Vaush’s gf, then going onto Dlive to threaten more as he wasn’t allowed to carry out the threats on DP.

*Ralph’s messy personal life*; Divorcing from Nora, Then brags about meeting Cassandra Fairbanks at CPAC, caught with a high schooler named Fai as a mod in his discord. He breaks up with the high schooler temporarily for Ade, a woman who likes to date ED owners. Gets back with Fai, releases revenge porn on her when she is in the mental hospital

January 6th is why he ended up on Trovo, Dlive’s credit processors were being shut down for hosting certain streamers. Ralph would trash talk the platform when he finally had to leave.

Trovo he would continue to ban supporters so he could stay on the platform even though he got his start for calling out Baked Alaska with Mister Metokur for calling out Baked for going after his audience.

 (I recommend watching the Baked Alaska stream, Ralph became everything he ever called out in others, including Mundane Matt)

Sorry this is too much lmao however the tldr is; Ralph became everything that he ever called out in others. He abused himself, platforms, supporters ect. Ralph didn’t accidentally lose 90% of his audience for no reason.


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Jul 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Ralph is gonna flag your video.


My videos have been flagged, removed by youtube and censored in a variety of different ways before. I don't care, I'll just reupload it to some other site.


----------



## 6thRanger (Jul 17, 2021)

Ralph sperging out at Dispatch and the entire plate gang/"dox the fans" saga. The audio is a guaranteed laugh every time. It's even funnier in retrospect as Xander is the name of the son chosen by his new top a-logs, the Vickers. To me, although it's not a common take - that arc is when Ralph fell off the cliff. The rest has just been a fall at varying speeds. 

_



_


----------



## Vetti (Jul 17, 2021)

This is so fucking gay, dude.
So you make this Twitter post announcing a "high-effort" review of the Bloodsports scene before you have any material prepped for it, and then you expect us to do the legwork for you? "I can't be assed to look through thousands of pages for autism [for material]", so you're clearly asking for people to post specific links and clips for you to compile and eventually shit out in a video that nobody will watch. Really high-effort, bud.



Archive


----------



## Sprate Header (Jul 17, 2021)

Vetti said:


> This is so fucking gay, dude.
> So you make this Twitter post announcing a "high-effort" review of the Bloodsports scene before you have any material prepped for it, and then you expect us to do the legwork for you? "I can't be assed to look through thousands of pages for autism [for material]", so you're clearly asking for people to post specific links and clips for you to compile and eventually shit out in a video that nobody will watch. Really high-effort, bud.
> View attachment 2355361
> Archive





(Link) (Archive)




(Link) (Archive)


----------



## Stasi (Jul 17, 2021)

People would give Jim and Knudsen grief for using the forum for content but at least they did their own legwork. This faggot literally coming in here asking people here to do his work for him and give him content on a plate.

I don't know whats more embarassing, coming to the farms begging for content or all of you ayylawgs who are falling over yourselves to do this pricks work for him because there is an off chance some internet rando will poke fun at Ralph. Pathetic.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 17, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph,


I can't be bothered to type up a real reply. How are you going to put a video together if you can't even put in the effort to research the topic?


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 17, 2021)

I understand not wanting to read the entire thread, but they are boards here dedicated to specific sagas of the gunt. In particular check out the Faith Vickers thread and the Matthew Vickers vs Ralph, Court Case thread. It really isnt possible to touch on all the important points of Ralph in 30-50 minutes. I would at least include the Vickers arc, the gunt tape, and the fight he had at that house. Also I see you retweeted Tommy C, and apart of their commentary cabal, that is just cringe.

Also this video makes me wonder what your intentions are. You seem to be buddy, buddy with Tommy C and his commentary cabal. You going to make this political, with the message being we need more censorship? I know you people all sit in discords and create narratives I hope you dont let Tin Foil Tommy and Obese Oreo make your video into some personal crusade.

//Original
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wl8sttij_g
//Archive








						The Ethics of Doxxing (Dream, CallMeCarson)
					

The Ethics of Doxxing (Dream, CallMeCarson)outro by jakontrary: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCucAFTYz2aoIUbCl1Heyi8QDream face reveal. Dream was doxxed. ...




					web.archive.org


----------



## thismanlies (Jul 17, 2021)

The bar for that’s been set pretty high. Whatever you come up with will have to be more entertaining and informative than the Ballad of Ethan Ralph.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jul 17, 2021)

It's not the best/most important thing, but you'd be remiss not to note just how quickly he put the weight back on after he got out of jail.


----------



## Agran (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm gonna say the unpopular thing 
MATT NOOO 
MATT NOOOOOO


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 17, 2021)

Agran said:


> I'm gonna say the unpopular thing
> MATT NOOO
> MATT NOOOOOO


From a stream he had nothing to do with setting up or executing but seems to think he did. Irishman ends up getting screwed again.


----------



## Agran (Jul 17, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> From a stream he had nothing to do with setting up or executing but seems to think he did. Irishman ends up getting screwed again.


Yes but he still provided some entertainment factor to the entire thing and it was funny


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Jul 17, 2021)

Agran said:


> Yes but he still provided some entertainment factor to the entire thing and it was funny


I rewatched it a few months ago and he was easily the worst part. He kept trying to butt in with his gay advice that Allsup was already giving in a more concise way.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 17, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> The bar for that’s been set pretty high. Whatever you come up with will have to be more entertaining and informative than the Ballad of Ethan Ralph.


TBH Fake Jim probably does it best in all facets of making a video that presents Ralph's behavior. 

1) It's Daddy Jim's voice which causes Ralph personal pain
2) It uses clips that Jim used to describe other people meaning Ralph has the combined traits of almost every lolcow Jim ever talked about
3) It's absolutely hilarious

The lazy OP would rather just put together a highlight video rather than getting down in the muck and immersing himself in the Guntosphere.


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Jul 17, 2021)

Vetti said:


> This is so fucking gay, dude.
> So you make this Twitter post announcing a "high-effort" review of the Bloodsports scene before you have any material prepped for it, and then you expect us to do the legwork for you? "I can't be assed to look through thousands of pages for autism [for material]", so you're clearly asking for people to post specific links and clips for you to compile and eventually shit out in a video that nobody will watch. Really high-effort, bud.
> View attachment 2355361
> Archive


lol I just asked this for general ideas on what to cover, I'll be doing the research for the individual topics. I'm not asking people to research the whole thing I was just wondering what things are important enough to include.
Either way I got what I needed so clearly it wasn't a dumb post to make, I appreciate it guys.


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Jul 17, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> I understand not wanting to read the entire thread, but they are boards here dedicated to specific sagas of the gunt. In particular check out the Faith Vickers thread and the Matthew Vickers vs Ralph, Court Case thread. It really isnt possible to touch on all the important points of Ralph in 30-50 minutes. I would at least include the Vickers arc, the gunt tape, and the fight he had at that house. Also I see you retweeted Tommy C, and apart of their commentary cabal, that is just cringe.
> 
> Also this video makes me wonder what your intentions are. You seem to be buddy, buddy with Tommy C and his commentary cabal. You going to make this political, with the message being we need more censorship? I know you people all sit in discords and create narratives I hope you dont let Tin Foil Tommy and Obese Oreo make your video into some personal crusade.
> 
> ...


I'm extremely anti-censorship. Everything but CP should be allowed on social media. Just cause I'm friends with commentary guys it doesn't mean I agree with everything they say.


----------



## Anhero of a 1000 faces. (Jul 17, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm extremely anti-censorship. Everything but CP should be allowed on social media. Just cause I'm friends with commentary guys it doesn't mean I agree with everything they say.


Okay, that is good to hear. If you want the best video summary of Ethan Ralph watch "The Ballad of Ethan Ralph" on youtube or bitchute, its an hour long and goes over alot of the information. You can then research the specific topics , you want to cover, here on the farms using the specific threads made for those topics or the search function. Also what are the seven IBS people your video will cover? You are going to do Ralph, you said Warski on twitter. The thumbnail has Fuentes and Jim, which leaves us with three other people. So what other three are you going to feature?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jul 17, 2021)

I recently went to go visit some friends I have not seen in a while, a four hour drive.  On the way back while passing nothing but strangely robust corn fields I wondered exactly how I would describe Ralph to someone who has no idea who he is, which is pretty much everyone.  While going through this mental exercise I came to the realization that Ralph is nothing without the people around him.

To really appreciate how retarded Ralph is you have to know who all the people that interact with him are, and that's a daunting task.  How can you describe Ralph to someone who doesn't know who Andy Warski is? Who Null is? Who Diddler Dax is?  Especially who Mr. Metokour is? 

Fact of the matter is that you can't because Ralph is just a gunted man propped up by more entertaining or interesting people.  In my thought exercise I found this to be such a daunting task that I realized I would never really be able to describe it to someone else, nor should I of course.  Ralph is hilarious but you have to know a little bit about him to truly enjoy it.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 17, 2021)

It's your documentary. If you want advice, you can look here for a general timeline with his own ramblings. This is pretty much pre-2018, just so you get a clue on who you're dealing with.





						Chronological history of Ethan Ralph / The Ralph Retort / #Killstream
					

Gunty goes by @theralph, you can see his profile here: https://kiwifarms.net/members/theralph.8991/  What motivates me to make such a thread? Back in the years of gaygayte, lurking in the woods, I recall some very interesting exchanges in his thread. Nobody's gonna go through 3600 pages and I...




					kiwifarms.net
				




For the rest, here's the notable shits that come to my mind, though not 100% chronological and some stuff is definitely missing.
- Healstream
- Booted to Dlive then settling on stream.me
- Cozy with Zoom (paedophile, liar)
- Famous gunt photo
- Knoxville shit with Warski and Donga
- Miami trip
- Nora Divorce
- Zoom (liar, fat, paedophile) starts fucking with him
- stream.me fallout with Xander
- Banished to Dlive
- Oh? Something happened up there, Mundane Matt got exposed as a fat flagging faggot (though Ralph's flagged 10 times more)
- Corn joke, spergery, and subsequent creation of the subforum 
- Hitting up a mentally unwell 18-year-old
- Vickers issues a Fatwa and launches a Jihad
- Conception film (gunt porn, he shoves his hoof in her shitter and licks it)
- Hitting up a paedophile tranny loli/shotacon 
- Faith runs back, pregnant
- Mama Ralph sunset, Ronnie's goes somewhere above there
- Going to a troon house (Riley, digitroon etc) and having a gunt fight

As for specifics of each and coming up with an actual coherent timeline, do your own work since it's your channel, your content and your style. 

Did I mention this? If you want something elaborate, it'll be like 5 hours. It'll be longer than that smug "The Right Opinion's" Nikado video.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jul 17, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.








						Ethan Oliver Ralph / TheRalphRetort / Jcaesar187 / the "Killstream"
					

Ethan Ralph, host of the #Killstream, has published revenge pornography of his 18-year-old girlfriend. If you are associates with Ralph, he collects dirt on you to blackmail you with forever. If you date Ralph, he will humiliate you and violate your dignity to win Internet cool points. If you...




					kiwifarms.net
				



do your own research faggot


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 18, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> From a stream he had nothing to do with setting up or executing but seems to think he did. Irishman ends up getting screwed again.


It's important to the lore of Ralph. He never lets it go, as it's good to have a villain and becomes relevant again when he started doing the same thing that Matt did while claiming it's ok when he does it.

Summary:

-Matt Jarbo is a YouTuber that caught his big break during GamerGate

-He makes lots of bland content and has trouble retaining an audience

-He was friends with Ralph until general political differences and such changed that

-In 2018 a vid from 2012 where Matt makes a puppet he calls Poley the Polar Bear say nigger as a satire of southern racists or something surfaces

-Matt apologizes

-Ralph and friends stream about it

-Stream goes down for hate speech as they show Poley clip

-Matt denies involvement, claims trolls false flagged it to make him look bad

-Ralph launches new stream and Matt joins

-Matt claims he was "picking up boulders" with his daughter so he couldn't have struck the stream

-They argue back and forth for a while, Keemstar joins, Ralph does very little

-Can't prove Matt did it because lack of evidence 

-Zidan reveals you can show your flag history

-Matt stalls as long as possible before reluctantly showing his flag history

-Shows Matt was lying the whole time and flagged Ralph and clip channels

-Ralph screeches "WAIT A MINUTE, MATT! NO!"

-Matt is humiliated

-This becomes a huge thing for Ralph. Makes Matt almost the villain mascot of his show

-Makes the stream's date the "boulderversary" which is celebrated yearly, Matt is subject to various boulder related jokes such as being titled the Quarry King

-Ralph milks this for years, calls Matt at his house in the middle of the night at one point to gloat

-Fast forward to 2020 and Ralph has made a series of personal blunders that make him a lolcow including flying an 18 year old out from California to his house, impregnating her, filming it, leaking the footage, getting into Twitter fights with the 18 year old's dad about the kid, etc

-Starts openly flagging channels that clip his content the same way Matt did but proudly admits it

-Claims his content is behind a paywall and that's why he can strike it down when Matt is still bad for doing the same thing 









						The Ballad Of MundaneMatt - Mister Metokur Mirror
					

Fuck MundaneMatt (Matt Jarbo)




					youtu.be
				




Metokur made a video about the Matt stuff around the time it happened

I also recommend looking into The Gamer Gator who is Ralph's co host and fervently sucks Ralph's cock on air and defends him on social media. My personal belief is he's a total loser who's entire social life and sense of worth are tied to Ralph and his show, so he defends it as to not lose the one fun thing in his life that makes him feel like he has a purpose.


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Jul 18, 2021)

Anhero of a 1000 faces. said:


> Okay, that is good to hear. If you want the best video summary of Ethan Ralph watch "The Ballad of Ethan Ralph" on youtube or bitchute, its an hour long and goes over alot of the information. You can then research the specific topics , you want to cover, here on the farms using the specific threads made for those topics or the search function. Also what are the seven IBS people your video will cover? You are going to do Ralph, you said Warski on twitter. The thumbnail has Fuentes and Jim, which leaves us with three other people. So what other three are you going to feature?


Baked Alaska
Ethan Ralph
Kraut
Nick Fuentes
Tonkasaw
Mister Metokur
Andy Warski


----------



## GooglePuppet (Jul 18, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.


Save it for Cecil or Toad. Honestly, Gunt has been a trainwreck for literally every single stream since the pillstream. In some ways it's only gotten crazier with time.

Gunt wouldn't need a documentary, or a section in a documentary. Gunt needs a docu_series._



_ThePieman_ said:


> Baked Alaska
> Ethan Ralph
> Kraut
> Nick Fuentes
> ...


The Addict Pushover
The Addict 'Tough' Guy
The Self-Castrater
The Troll
Me want to be tough. Me be bitchmade. Me wrestle wrestle for superberries. Me break spine. Me sad. 
The Cult Leader
The _Actual_ Autist


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 18, 2021)

What is this corn joke

I say the digi fight because thats how his gunt evolved


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 18, 2021)

Hey Pieman, loved your Soph documentary. Look forward to this one!


----------



## NibbaBibba (Jul 18, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm extremely anti-censorship. Everything but CP should be allowed on social media. Just cause I'm friends with commentary guys it doesn't mean I agree with everything they say.


So ... what you're saying is you're a lolicon aficionado? Gross


----------



## heathercho (Jul 18, 2021)

GooglePuppet said:


> Save it for Cecil or Toad. Honestly, Gunt has been a trainwreck for literally every single stream since the pillstream. In some ways it's only gotten crazier with time.
> 
> Gunt wouldn't need a documentary, or a section in a documentary. Gunt needs a docu_series._
> 
> ...



I'd add to that this :
https://archive.md/kLCa3 - The Day Stream.me died.

When Bloodsports was at its peak, it was running basically 24/7 over on stream.me.
The stream.me days were the halcyon days of complete over-saturation, which built a community based on over-familiarity, in turn breeding contempt.
Everyone had streams. Rand, Cog, Failure, Tonka, Dispatch, Zoom, Wild Smile etc All the other small time players.
People were participating in this shit day in, day out, it was feeding itself, living out of the pockets of each other. One stream would start, another stream would end, cross over streams etc.

There was someone for literally every time of the day - When Ralph wasn't streaming, Cog would be discussing the previous days/hours drama, then at night you had "overnight streams". The fire was constantly having fuel poured on it. The site disappearing overnight was merely happenstance - it would have exploded sooner or later.

Had stream.me not come along, the whole bloodsports thing wouldn't have had the space and complete shit it needed to ferment into the mess it became. Had Ralph not had such a high, he probably wouldn't have had such a low.
He would have retained a level of moderateness.

Honestly, in his downfall, the days of stream.me and the constant autism flow it produced, probably assisted Ralph's downfall more than anything else.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 18, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> What is this corn joke


There was drama between Null and Dick or someone, so on one of his streams, Null said the only way to restore balance was to "sacrifice Ralph to the corn", which is a reference to the Brittany Spears episode of South Park.

This I believe was the start of Ralph openly hating Null, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 18, 2021)

Sprate Header said:


> View attachment 2355426
> (Link) (Archive)
> 
> View attachment 2355427
> (Link) (Archive)


Why is a 15 yr old on this site? Someone should take away his access. Fucking kids.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jul 18, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> There was drama between Null and Dick or someone, so on one of his streams, Null said the only way to restore balance was to "sacrifice Ralph to the corn", which is a reference to the Brittany Spears episode of South Park.
> 
> This I believe was the start of Ralph openly hating Null, but I could be wrong.


It was on the Dick Show and it started from that, but also because Ralph misinterpreted what Null said, saying that the _Killstream_ was the corn to which people are sacrificed to on air but only heard what he wanted to hear.


----------



## No Man's Burrito (Jul 18, 2021)

The most memorable thing Ralph has ever done was the finger sniff.


----------



## Funkmaster (Jul 18, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm extremely anti-censorship. Everything but CP should be allowed on social media. Just cause I'm friends with commentary guys it doesn't mean I agree with everything they say.


If you don't include all of the times fags like DeOrio, Augie and Bowblax had their NUTS in the Gunt's mouth, went on his show AFTER the sex tape. Augie even done that gay video shaking his head intimating that there was nothing to say about Ralph's sex tape. What a joke. These brave commentary spergs call out all kinds of people over the stupidest drama but when they had easily the biggest deviant, flaggot felon virtually hands them all kinds of faggotry to call out, they went silent. DeOrio licked that Gunt crease clean to. Tommy C acted like a pussy when he had Ralph on his show.

I bet you won't touch on any of this.


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Jul 18, 2021)

Funkmaster said:


> If you don't include all of the times fags like DeOrio, Augie and Bowblax had their NUTS in the Gunt's mouth, went on his show AFTER the sex tape. Augie even done that gay video shaking his head intimating that there was nothing to say about Ralph's sex tape. What a joke. These brave commentary spergs call out all kinds of people over the stupidest drama but when they had easily the biggest deviant, flaggot felon virtually hands them all kinds of faggotry to call out, they went silent. DeOrio licked that Gunt crease clean to. Tommy C acted like a pussy when he had Ralph on his show.
> 
> I bet you won't touch on any of this.


I'm not making a video on Augie, Nick, Tommy C or any of them, why would I mention it? The video's long enough already with Ralph's dramas why would  I include stuff that only indirectly concerns him?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Jul 18, 2021)

You don't need to make an entire video on the gunt guards, just a 2 minute section showing examples like Augie, Nick The Oreo, Nazi Racketa and others who continued to support Ralph even after he leaked his own sex tape with a teenage girl. Like why would you continue to gunt guard even after he's committed such heinous crimes over the years?


----------



## Funkmaster (Jul 18, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm not making a video on Augie, Nick, Tommy C or any of them, why would I mention it? The video's long enough already with Ralph's dramas why would  I include stuff that only indirectly concerns him?


Knew it. You obviously don't get that part of the Ralph lore is the enabling of Gunt guards, each pathetically attaching themselves to the grisly gunt in the hope of e-fame. It has been the re-peat formula fuel propelling the corn harvest Jewsh started which led to some of the biggest moments. Without gunt guards there would be no Ralphamale. This is why you need to do your own research.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jul 19, 2021)

Just to add:

The time in Miami when Warski tossed a bag full of ice which looked to still be in the bag on Ralph.   major highlight of the Miami fiasco.

A few months later in May/June Ralph has a major fall off the wagon for a few weeks and has several shows that never got far out of the starting gate due to being too inebriated to broadcast.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jul 19, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I recently went to go visit some friends I have not seen in a while, a four hour drive.  On the way back while passing nothing but strangely robust corn fields I wondered exactly how I would describe Ralph to someone who has no idea who he is, which is pretty much everyone.  While going through this mental exercise I came to the realization that Ralph is nothing without the people around him.
> 
> To really appreciate how retarded Ralph is you have to know who all the people that interact with him are, and that's a daunting task.  How can you describe Ralph to someone who doesn't know who Andy Warski is? Who Null is? Who Diddler Dax is?  Especially who Mr. Metokour is?
> 
> Fact of the matter is that you can't because Ralph is just a gunted man propped up by more entertaining or interesting people.  In my thought exercise I found this to be such a daunting task that I realized I would never really be able to describe it to someone else, nor should I of course.  Ralph is hilarious but you have to know a little bit about him to truly enjoy it.  Best of luck to you.


Actually its pretty easy to describe Ralph to someone: Drunk redneck who let internet fame and influence go to his head,  leading to many mishaps (including a bastard son).


----------



## Reverend (Jul 19, 2021)

A Logging Company said:


> Actually its pretty easy to describe Ralph to someone: Drunk redneck who let internet fame and influence go to his head,  leading to many mishaps (including a bastard son).


OP is trying to book guests on Maury.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jul 19, 2021)

My favorite will be when you kill yourself and Ethan Ralph dabs on your grave… eceleb fagget.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 19, 2021)

The gunt dance.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jul 19, 2021)

Reverend said:


> OP is trying to book guests on Maury.


Ralph and Vickers could unironically get on Maury if he is still around. I can already see Gunt dancing on that stage after Maury announces "*YOU. ARE. THE. FATHER*."


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 19, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm not making a video on Augie, Nick, Tommy C or any of them, why would I mention it? The video's long enough already with Ralph's dramas why would  I include stuff that only indirectly concerns him?


If you don't at least mention those lispy cocksucking Kiwifarms text to audio cumatary faggots, people, or at least a good percentage of us, would deem that to be "shielding your friends". It doesn't have to take up like an hour, just a mention works.

You said you have major disagreements with them anyway. Knocking up an 18-year-old as double her age of a senior is already morally reprehensible; releasing revenge pornography of her is just downright criminal, and whoever defends him needs the rope and one of California's tallest redwood trees.

Honestly again, your time and your video. If you want our advice, I'll be 100% honest, it ain't gonna be objective. Most of us are almost desensitised to the gunt's action and conceded that he'll just sink further and further down, there is no bottom for this wreck, aside from Tyrone wanting his reparations in prison after being subjected to his big bad Gaygate villain story.


----------



## David Spadem (Jul 19, 2021)

My advice for content creation is go through each individual’s thread as well as the event threads, read who they are, how affiliated they are with Ralph and grab footage from highlights/OP but a word of warning, some of the good stuff isn’t highlighted and you’ll need to go through each page individually for said content.

As others have mentioned here, there is no central repo for Ralph knowledge/content and you’re gonna need to put in your own leg work.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Jul 19, 2021)

Corn joke
Nora divorce
Ade arc
Faith arc
Pantsu arc
Digibro fight
Vickers war
PPP war
Null war
General decline in relevance
Scuffles with streaming platforms
Jerking off to a 14 year old
That time he spoked Crack on stream 
Pill stream


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jul 19, 2021)

I seriously recommended you either do a separate documentary for Ralph or possibly even a multi-part series @_ThePieman_. Ralph's shenanigans over the past two and a half years alone could make for a video that would run for over a couple of hours. We also have the pre-GG days and his time as a Gamergate figure.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Jul 20, 2021)

Stasi said:


> People would give Jim and Knudsen grief for using the forum for content but at least they did their own legwork. This faggot literally coming in here asking people here to do his work for him and give him content on a plate.
> 
> I don't know whats more embarassing, coming to the farms begging for content or all of you ayylawgs who are falling over yourselves to do this pricks work for him because there is an off chance some internet rando will poke fun at Ralph. Pathetic.


Based! @_ThePieman_ Go back to your cringy logan paul videos faggot. There are so many more talanted people who already do this kind of stuff. 


AltisticRight said:


> If you don't at least mention those lispy cocksucking Kiwifarms text to audio cumatary faggots, people, or at least a good percentage of us, would deem that to be "shielding your friends". It doesn't have to take up like an hour, just a mention works.


Well he and his furfaggot friends was falling all over themselves to make Turkeytom comfortable. Its not gonna be long until he gets a little bigger and gets inducted to one of the gay ass commentary groups. 








						Turkey Tom | Drama Time #15
					

Turkey Tom | Drama Time #15 - See the Hosts Channels!TheTurnz: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL7U...Alibi: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMkD...Micha...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jul 20, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.


>Can't be bothered
Fuck off verified cuck, NYPA

Quote me in your video and you're dead meat, bitch boy. Don't believe me? 
2200 EST, 05/28/2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## REALMizkif (Jul 20, 2021)

Porn video

Woozuh vs Gunt

Pantsu puking on Gunt

Gunt shook meeting Baked Alaska at his party

Gunt checking instagram for research

Gunt vs Soph

Gunt vs Xander

First Gunt stream on dlive




_ThePieman_ said:


> Baked Alaska
> Ethan Ralph
> Kraut
> Nick Fuentes
> ...


Do a separate one on Nick Fuentes and the groypers


----------



## instythot (Jul 20, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.


Thumb and the sniff heard around the internet
The various pillstreams
Gunt vs Vaush and the post kicking pillstream
Raw manlet on manlet guntsports vs Riley
The Mexican catboy leading the white race complaining about about gunt delegitimization of stop the steal rallies, but not quite naming the gunt
Getting ghosted for a heavily advertised stream by a lady comedian who has reached the heights of compound media
Rand's firings
Securing an up and coming comedian in Ryan Long and spending the entire stream focused on gunt drama
Face cam and getting bullied into shaving his head
Ethan Ralph pushing the very limits of human fatness since the killstream added video


----------



## NibbaBibba (Jul 21, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm not making a video on Augie, Nick, Tommy C or any of them, why would I mention it?


Well, it's good to know you're a low effort faggot like everyone predicted. Could you please yourself verified faggot.


----------



## Stasi (Jul 21, 2021)

Wait a minute, is this the same faggot that made a Logan Paul video claiming the suicide forest thing was faked, looked like a retard by making false claims and backtracked after?

lmao I look forward to this "high effort" Ralph video


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Jul 21, 2021)

That stupid "fight" between him and the trannies most likely.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Jul 22, 2021)

This will never stop being funny.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jul 22, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.


If you stick with only the main highlights post-2018, I would say Knoxville, the Gunt picture, Miami, moving in with Andy,  the Pillstreams (there are several), divorce, the Faith saga / revenge porn, the Harvest, feud with PPP, Pantsu Party, getting Worldstarred by the Lolicon Guild, getting banned off everything, paternity suit arc.

IMO, Ralph deserves an in-depth series, like Geno Samuel with Chris Chan. I would watch the fuck out of that.


----------



## Tom Myers (Jul 22, 2021)

The Ralph v Vaush debate on the Drunken Peasants was pretty funny. Includes Ralph dropping the n-word, threatening to dox Vaush's ogre GF, and Ralph denying being drunk when you can hear ice cubes clinking in a glass in the background.


----------



## Berb (Jul 22, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy Ralph moments I need to include post-January 2019.



If you can't be bothered, don't make a video you lazy bastard.
Not your personal research team.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 3, 2021)

I would nominate the recent moment when he and his goons were chasing Chris and screaming about Null. You don't get more retarded that that.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Nov 23, 2021)

Ethan Ralph and the Fallout of Internet Bloodsports (Nick Fuentes, Andy Warski, Baked Alaska)
					

🔴Ethan Ralph and the Fallout of Internet Bloodsports (Nick Fuentes, Andy Warski, Baked Alaska, Tonkasaw, Kraut, Mister Metokur)🔴► Social Media:➡️ Twitter: ...




					www.youtube.com
				




someone please archive as I don't have time RN.

This shit spans the spastic bullshit of IBS,  Warski, Fuentes, Tonka, Metokur, a few others but half of it is dedicated to the short dicked, butt huffing manlet that is Ethan Ralph. It touches on a shit ton of other people as well but what is hilarious is how much time is spent shitting on Ralph and his pathetic faggitude.

For shits an giggles, I will fight Ethan Ralph in a MMA fight. I know he'll never accept because I'm taller than short women but why not throw it out there.

I apologize for the shitty OP but I'm stoned and have to work in the AM...something Ralph wouldn't know fuck all about.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Nov 23, 2021)

Ralph is flagging this ASAP from Nora’s email account as he usually does. Maybe it’ll gain traction, maybe it won’t. All I know is it’ll further grind down Ethan’s fragile mental state and he’ll probably seethe so hard he’ll shart at the Morris family dinner table.


----------



## BingBong (Nov 23, 2021)

nice, while there's some videos about this, there's not really been a good in depth video on the whole of IBS. should be fun to relive this stuff.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Nov 23, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> Ralph is flagging this ASAP from Nora’s email account as he usually does. Maybe it’ll gain traction, maybe it won’t. All I know is it’ll further grind down Ethan’s fragile mental state and he’ll probably seethe so hard he’ll shart at the Morris family dinner table.


This nigga is gonna die soon and I find it hilarious. I don't hate him, I don't even care about him...just think it's side splitting that this obese manlet thinks he's some sort of OG BAMF gangster.

My offer stands, I'll knock this short, gunted faggot around in a ring for the 2 minutes he lasts before he gets so gassed he falls on his ass. *His arms are literally concave lol.

*edit because I'm not a political science drop out with peak writing capabilities and a top tier blog.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Nov 24, 2021)

Working on it. It's a three gig file though and I suspect that even the Gunt can move faster than my shitty connection.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 24, 2021)

Got it archived. 548 megs at 360p.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 24, 2021)

I kinda miss the retard fight that was IBS tbh


----------



## comfysocks (Nov 24, 2021)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Got it archived. 548 megs at 360p.


What command lines are you using? Mines trying to download 1.7 gigs.


----------



## Sprate Header (Nov 24, 2021)

Holy shit @_ThePieman_, _three hours_? Watching through right now, not bad so far, though you did forget to link Nick's InstagramWakeUp video in the description.

Also, I have no doubt that people here and elsewhere will have (potentially heated) opinions about different parts of the video, what with it being _three hours_ and branching out into so many different subcommunities, so do you have any plans on a potential follow-up video?

EDIT: The above is especially true with the section on Kraut. I (and most everyone else) was under the impression that Kraut had confessed to doxing CRP, and that where the current contention was was in whether or not the doxing had come from the server, or from individual people that just so happened to be in the server, including Kraut. This is the first I've heard of there being "no evidence" of doxing from Kraut 

EDIT^2: As far as autisticly long video essays go, this was pretty good. The section at the end about figuring out Ralph's height was a perfect cherry on top for the Ralph section, let alone the whole video. There were some parts I would have included more information on, but overall, better than I expected. Nice work!


----------



## WutangLee (Nov 24, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I kinda miss the retard fight that was IBS tbh


everyone does, but it starved itself to death from eating its own. The only guys that would go on there were toxic brands like Fuentes and Spencer. The guys people wanted to go on there to get destroyed like Jarbo or Sarkeesian were cowardly pieces of shit that would hide under their faux "lol, I live rent free in your head, I'm not gonna waste my time". And the whole scene became too intimidating for personalities. 

But I will forever be awestruck that we got Tariq Nasheed vs Jared Taylor


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (Nov 24, 2021)

IBS will never have completed it's arc until we get the answer about why Dr. RandomerCam is such a bitch made nigga


Sprate Header said:


> EDIT: The above is especially true with the section on Kraut. I (and most everyone else) was under the impression that Kraut had confessed to doxing CRP, and that where the current contention was was in whether or not the doxing had come from the server, or from individual people that just so happened to be in the server, including Kraut. This is the first I've heard of there being "no evidence" of doxing from Kraut



"Krauts  a good boi who din du nothin, gotta get mo responses from dem academics" has been a thing since he tried to come back afterwards, but I think it got boosted by the PPPhags after Kraut started hanging out that crowd. Honestly don't really know, but at the end of the day he ran a discord for "youtube academics" which deserves all the mockery


----------



## Medulseur (Nov 24, 2021)

"Allegations of grooming and doxxing that Kiwifarms repeats often" 
Wait, what?


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 24, 2021)

Time for a trip down memory lane


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 24, 2021)

IBS was always dumb
the only time it ever got close to being entertaining was when they set up the IRL fight between warski and tonka, but then tonka didn't show so it all immediately went back to being nothing but gay online shittalking


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Nov 24, 2021)

Jesus fucking Christ, three goddamn hours of sperging at spergs, what absolute fucking retard will watch that?
One intro sequence later: this is awkward.


----------



## Several Goats (Nov 24, 2021)

Gets a bunch of small details wrong (zoom doxed jim?)
But heaps of classic memes and clips, some that I'd forgotten about entirely


----------



## Bloodfeast Island Man (Nov 24, 2021)

Just finished.  God damn.  Dude goes hard in the paint on the Ralphaturd.  That could have been its own video.  

So if anyone's wondering, it's like half Baked/Tonka/Andy/Metokur/etc and half shitting on Ralph.

I thought it was funny.  Audio levels sucked for me but I can't hear well when baked.


----------



## Jex (Nov 24, 2021)

I loved IBS for what it was to me, light entertainment to listen to in the background while I was playing a game or doing monotonous things around the house.


----------



## murph (Nov 24, 2021)

What does any of this have to do with Irritable Bowel Syndrome?


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 24, 2021)

Pieman was here a few months ago searching for info on Gunt. I believe he wasn't met with politeness because he was basically like HEY TELL ME EVERYTHING.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 24, 2021)

murph said:


> What does any of this have to do with Irritable Bowel Syndrome?


Ethan Ralph is very fat. He is also a chronically unhealthy mega-alcoholic. He almost certainly has Irritable Bowel Syndrome. 
The community we now call the IBS community was so-called because it was Ralph's sector, and he was known for unstable and unpredictable expulsions of shit. 
I guess it's still his sector, but he's the only one in it.


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 24, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Pieman was here a few months ago searching for info on Gunt. I believe he wasn't met with politeness because he was basically like HEY TELL ME EVERYTHING.








						What are the most memorable/noteworthy Ralph moments of the last couple years?
					

I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Inb4PROOF


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 24, 2021)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Got it archived. 548 megs at 360p.


3.18GB at 1080p (Jdownloader 2). But Youtube is trying to kill large downloads as usual, so might not be able to get it.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 24, 2021)

Just got to the Ralph segment but this guy has gotten so many things wrong. Extremely weird segment on Jim (claiming Zoom doxed him that he stopped making videos because he has a job and other weird shit), and painting Ralph as "untouchable" before Knoxville (and specially during GG) when everyone in GG knew that Ralph was an idiot, he was made fun of constantly, doxed because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, catfished and humiliated and just made fun of by everyone with so many streams where he sperged out and lost his shit while drunk. 
Don't have much hope for the rest of it since the guy got so many basic details wrong but it will for sure make Ralph angry so that will be fun.


----------



## John Michael Copely (Nov 24, 2021)

Finally the KINO drought is ending.


----------



## Tom Myers (Nov 24, 2021)

The height autism is even worse than @AltisticRight


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Nov 24, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> getting felted by the oathkeepers


@_ThePieman_  thanks for including this, it's one of my favourite inconsequential Ralph moments, he's stil seething about it for some reason lmao

I haven't finished watching it yet, there are some inaccuracies here and there in the Gunt segment but it's presented in a very digestible way so far.


----------



## endangeredspecies (Nov 24, 2021)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> Jesus *** Christ, three goddamn hours of sperging at spergs, what absolute fucking retard will watch that?
> One intro sequence later: this is awkward.


Please don't use f word with the Lord's name



An automatic clown said:


> What are the most memorable/noteworthy Ralph moments of the last couple years?
> 
> 
> I'm making a documentary-style video about what the IBS folk have been up to post-2018, and of course the Gunt has a massive section (pun intended). As I can't be bothered to look through thousands of pages of autism and there is A LOT of shit on Ralph, what are the most memorable or noteworthy...
> ...


Ahaa, now I understand why he never explicitly utters the words 'kiwi farms'.
I liked the doc bc of current lack of kino, but guy seems somewhat biased or just a poor researcher.
And he was informative on Tonka saw. I didn't know the full context
I hoped he would throw shit on all parties involved, but seems somewhat protective of Kraut and the gang
Does anyone know anything more about the guy?


----------



## An automatic clown (Nov 24, 2021)

endangeredspecies said:


> Ahaa, now I understand why he never explicitly utters the words 'kiwi farms'.
> I liked the doc bc of current lack of kino, but guy seems somewhat biased or just a poor researcher.
> I hoped he would throw shit on all parties involved, but seems somewhat protective of Kraut and the gang
> Does anyone know anything more about the guy?


I don't know much about him. I found him when he did his doc on Soph. I found that pretty well researched and informative.


----------



## endangeredspecies (Nov 24, 2021)

OK, I was wrong. He did mention KF. But he did mention some forum that's better not to be named and idk what he means by that


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Nov 24, 2021)

endangeredspecies said:


> Ahaa, now I understand why he never explicitly utters the words 'kiwi farms'.
> I liked the doc bc of current lack of kino, but guy seems somewhat biased or just a poor researcher.
> And he was informative on Tonka saw. I didn't know the full context
> I hoped he would throw shit on all parties involved, but seems somewhat protective of Kraut and the gang
> Does anyone know anything more about the guy?


What would you like to know?


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Nov 24, 2021)

@_ThePieman_ 
Review:

This video would have been best if it started as strongly as it ended.  The Tonka segment could have been more flushed out, but Kumite segments are difficult to obtain. I think your protective stance on Kraut might alienate some viewers who would have otherwise taken the video more seriously.  As long as the documentary was, the ass kissing could have been trimmed out just for the sake of brevity alone.  I'm neutral on Kraut, but many of the IBS audience are not. 

I was disappointed that there wasn't a JF segment. His split from Warski Live, and the establishment of JFG Live created quite a few moments of entertainment. The first few co-host controversies, his bizarre potato fucking past, Mama JF, and the JF dating game stream, are some important parts of internet bloodsports history.  

Overall, great video, I might watch it again.
4/5


----------



## Easterling (Nov 24, 2021)

@_ThePieman_  pretty decent effort man, can appericate the work you put into it. IBS is a pretty large topic for anyone to chronicle with all the assorted characters and controvasies without having been following it for the past few years so its nice to see a video that outlines the key figures and events. It was certainly a good primer on an age of internet autism undreamed of today.  I will add that JF should have had his of section of the video, he was pivital in andy's character arc, and maybe even PPP as well.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Nov 24, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> What would you like to know?


currently watching the kraut segment, this particular one is crushingly boring,  the baked and andy parts are good enough


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Nov 24, 2021)

Killstream Kleanup Krew said:


> @_ThePieman_
> Review:
> 
> This video would have been best if it started as strongly as it ended.  The Tonka segment could have been more flushed out, but Kumite segments are difficult to obtain. I think your protective stance on Kraut might alienate some viewers who would have otherwise taken the video more seriously.  As long as the documentary was, the ass kissing could have been trimmed out just for the sake of brevity alone.  I'm neutral on Kraut, but many of the IBS audience are not.
> ...


I guess it can come off as too lenient to Kraut, however I'm pretty pro-Kraut as it goes so my bias was likely to show through.
I agree the Tonka bit wasn't the best. Tbh I'm not that interested in him, and since I'm in the commentary community, his interactions with them was the only part that caught my attention enough for me to put it in.
Again, the video is not about Internet Bloodsports, but about their post-IBS career. JF is a really interesting character, but I don't think there's that much I could say about him that hasn't already been said, better, before, especially post-IBS.
Thanks for the criticism though, I appreciate it. I'm going to bed now, but when I wake up I'll try and respond to some other criticism I received here,


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Nov 24, 2021)

im not gonna lie, i didn't notice what forum this was posted in until after I was already very confused about why there was a documentary on irritable bowls and wondered what the emergency room was doing wrong to warrant getting slated for half of it

now i realise its ralph and i feel much better


----------



## Chris Mclean (Nov 24, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I guess it can come off as too lenient to Kraut, however I'm pretty pro-Kraut as it goes so my bias was likely to show through.
> I agree the Tonka bit wasn't the best. Tbh I'm not that interested in him, and since I'm in the commentary community, his interactions with them was the only part that caught my attention enough for me to put it in.
> Again, the video is not about Internet Bloodsports, but about their post-IBS career. JF is a really interesting character, but I don't think there's that much I could say about him that hasn't already been said, better, before, especially post-IBS.
> Thanks for the criticism though, I appreciate it. I'm going to bed now, but when I wake up I'll try and respond to some other criticism I received here,


I think you had the right take on Kraut, to me hes the only one whos had kind of a redemption arc. The other ones  Metokur, Ralph and Warski has completly lost any respect they ones had. 
While splitdick realised he was in the wrong and has crawled up from the bottom and carved out a new audience for himself. Kraut still has that unhinged teutonic rage thing but for the most part he has a lot of fun now compared to the pseudo intellectual he ones was. 

TBH when you first came i here i tought you were gonna be a complete clout chasing faggot but you didn't even censor "Nigger" in your vid so it gets a 8/10.


----------



## Tims (Nov 24, 2021)

I remember this sperg, he made a thread basically demanding people tell him about the gunts lore. This being KF he was called a faggot many times & told to lurk moar.

For what it's worth it starts strong wanes in the middle then becomes alright again once the gunt sporting starts.


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Nov 24, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> I think you had the right take on Kraut, to me hes the only one whos had kind of a redemption arc. The other ones  Metokur, Ralph and Warski has completly lost any respect they ones had.
> While splitdick realised he was in the wrong and has crawled up from the bottom and carved out a new audience for himself. Kraut still has that unhinged teutonic rage thing but for the most part he has a lot of fun now compared to the pseudo intellectual he ones was.
> 
> TBH when you first came i here i tought you were gonna be a complete clout chasing faggot but you didn't even censor "Nigger" in your vid so it gets a 8/10.


I censored "nigger" once in the video, but that was just to avoid an age restriction.
I'm the guy who did blackface and posted it to twitter, I'm not some loser who wants to make some tame "mainstream" explanation of this stuff while getting upset at them saying slurs or whatever.



Tims said:


> I remember this sperg, he made a thread basically demanding people tell him about the gunts lore. This being KF he was called a faggot many times & told to lurk moar.
> 
> For what it's worth it starts strong wanes in the middle then becomes alright again once the gunt sporting starts.


I'm glad I did end up lurking more, cause most of the good Gunt stuff comes from the depths of threads hundreds of pages deep.


----------



## Tims (Nov 24, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I censored "nigger" once in the video, but that was just to avoid an age restriction.
> I'm the guy who did blackface and posted it to twitter, I'm not some loser who wants to make some tame "mainstream" explanation of this stuff while getting upset at them saying slurs or whatever.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I did end up lurking more, cause most of the good Gunt stuff comes from the depths of threads hundreds of pages deep.


I don't blame you tbh, the gunts history has almost has as much girth as him so he can be pretty intimidating to approach (since he has the penchant of crashing into objects at high speed)


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Nov 24, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I censored "nigger" once in the video, but that was just to avoid an age restriction.
> I'm the guy who did blackface and posted it to twitter, I'm not some loser who wants to make some tame "mainstream" explanation of this stuff while getting upset at them saying slurs or whatever.


Your production, language and use of sarcasm makes your video blend in perfectly with another million commentary videos, so don't give me this "I don't care about the mainstream" speech


----------



## David Brown (Nov 24, 2021)

The extremely lazy cut outs at the beginning where you are ripping off Smash are pretty soulful.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 24, 2021)

So far, quite enjoying it. I'm not as versed in the Kumite era IBS so it was educational for a bunch of it.

Sometimes it feels unreal that I watched AIM AIM AIM live.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 24, 2021)

To be honest making a documentary about Ralph is definitely not an easy task, so regardless, I commend you for how much work you put in @_ThePieman_ 

That said, there's a few things I need to criticize:

The structure of the video. You frame it as an IBS video but really IBS is just the background info. It would have been much better to either focus on the IBS timeline only or focus on Ralph only, I get presenting the characters so that the audience understands but for example Fuentes had almost zero relevance to IBS and you barely tied it into Ralph's story so I don't get why he was there at all. 

The timeline - It would have been less confusing to present things in chronological order, besides it makes it easier for anyone not familiar with the trash fire to understand what is happening. As it is, you jump between events. people, explanations, etc. back and forth. 

The errors - I get getting it all 100% right might not be easy, especially if you are just trying to read about these events, but there are some bizarre mistakes like framing Ralph as a respected and "untouchable" streamer before the gunt picture (when the truth is he was made fun of all throughout GG and only managed to present himself as "reformed" for a few months after jail because people were focusing on the skeptic implosion). The weird Metokur thing I mentioned before saying Zoom doxed him and he stopped making videos because he has a job and the internet was his hobby (when the guy was living off patreon).  
Also presenting the Miami trip with Warski as a success, when in reality Ralph stayed in the hotel room the entire time intoxicated and calling escorts. Also Zidan left before the pillstream, Ralph tried to replace him with Flamenco, the streams were unwatchable at that point with Ralph way to drunk and high trying to read the news. 

I think you missed the main point that Ralph has always, from the start of GG onwards, blamed some outside factor for all his failings, there is always a boogeyman that is responsible for all the bad shit that happens to him and that entity has gone through many forms /baph/, ED, /cow/, KF (and probably many more) but in the end Ralph is Ralph's worst enemy, and no alog can do as much damage as he does to himself.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 24, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> So far, quite enjoying it. I'm not as versed in the Kumite era IBS so it was educational for a bunch of it.
> 
> Sometimes it feels unreal that I watched AIM AIM AIM live.


It was quite a thing.
The "We hate knickers" TTS donation blaring out in the middle of it is the best dollar or two I've ever spent.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 24, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> It was quite a thing.
> The "We hate knickers" TTS donation blaring out in the middle of it is the best dollar or two I've ever spent.


That moment was probably the highlight for me and many others: thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 24, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> That moment was probably the highlight for me and many others: thank you for your sacrifice.


My favourite part was Andy, already with a look of defeat on his face, realising that "We Love Our Cops" was playing from the speaker, and that all his viewers clearly didn't give a fuck about him. Kino.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 24, 2021)

I haven't watched it yet, but kudos for putting in the time and effort.
But as people have already mentioned, it's always tricky to get these things right unless you've been autistic enough to have followed closely along for years.
You can never please everyone and there'll always be a few errors, but if a good chunk of it is done through research instead of having been glued to the monitor and been in the middle of it for all this time, it'll definitely leave a lot to be desired.
This was the case when TurkFebruary/PonyGorilla made a fairly shitty Kittystyle mini-doc. 
It being shitty won't register for anyone new being introduced to Kitty, but it definitely will if you had closely followed his sperginess and knew a lot about him.
But I guess it is what it is. 
And a lot of alogs can't be bothered or don't have the technical skills to put something like that together.


----------



## endangeredspecies (Nov 24, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> What would you like to know?


do you have any personal inclinations towards Kraut, because it seems you omitted to mention petty and coniving stuff he did on his Academics server. Nobody left that whole thing innocent.
But i commend you for finally makig something comprehensive about Ralph, not just a ranting stream like most of others did


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 24, 2021)

endangeredspecies said:


> do you have any personal inclinations towards Kraut, because it seems you omitted to mention petty and coniving stuff he did on his Academics server. Nobody left that whole thing innocent.


Yeah. Is it just from listening to PPP repeat to his retarded audience that Kraut did nothing wrong? Even outside the discord server, after everything went down, he was secretly collecting info about people who shit-talked him on twitter and elsewhere, piecing together dox documents.
It's very funny that Kraut has managed to rewrite history to some extent (his unironic Jewish genes on full display), with the help of PPP and Godwinson, trying to come off as this personable, laid-back dude when he's on the mic.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Nov 24, 2021)

Just finished watching this thing and I have to say the fake v-sauce and ralph segments were funny, overall it's good, based goblino


----------



## stupid orc (Nov 24, 2021)

epic : ))))))


----------



## ShoddyNoodle (Nov 24, 2021)

i'm enjoying it but honestly ralph could fill 3 hours on his own lmao


----------



## John Michael Copely (Nov 24, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I guess it can come off as too lenient to Kraut, however I'm pretty pro-Kraut as it goes so my bias was likely to show through.
> I agree the Tonka bit wasn't the best. Tbh I'm not that interested in him, and since I'm in the commentary community, his interactions with them was the only part that caught my attention enough for me to put it in.
> Again, the video is not about Internet Bloodsports, but about their post-IBS career. JF is a really interesting character, but I don't think there's that much I could say about him that hasn't already been said, better, before, especially post-IBS.
> Thanks for the criticism though, I appreciate it. I'm going to bed now, but when I wake up I'll try and respond to some other criticism I received here,


This video did appear to have a bit of Krautshielding going on. Nothing was even mentioned of his infamous dox server.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Nov 24, 2021)

Just started watching it, and so far, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Reversal (Nov 24, 2021)

Video is okay, way too long though. Makes ok background noise at x2 speed. Probably would have better to do shorter, dedicated , videos on each person instead of lumping them all together imo


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Nov 24, 2021)

Several Goats said:


> Gets a bunch of small details wrong (zoom doxed jim?)
> But heaps of classic memes and clips, some that I'd forgotten about entirely


The Jim part was literally three minutes long and somehow contained more factual errors than the rest of the three hour long video.


----------



## endangeredspecies (Nov 24, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> I guess it can come off as too lenient to Kraut, however I'm pretty pro-Kraut as it goes so my bias was likely to show through.
> I agree the Tonka bit wasn't the best. Tbh I'm not that interested in him, and since I'm in the commentary community, his interactions with them was the only part that caught my attention enough for me to put it in.
> Again, the video is not about Internet Bloodsports, but about their post-IBS career. JF is a really interesting character, but I don't think there's that much I could say about him that hasn't already been said, better, before, especially post-IBS.
> Thanks for the criticism though, I appreciate it. I'm going to bed now, but when I wake up I'll try and respond to some other criticism I received here,


well, almast all that you said about other players in your doc was already said too, but that didnt stop you to say it.
Even more, you said about some ppl even less than it was said about them.
nevertheless, i love the last part of your doc. That height extrapolation was speratory at nuclear level


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 24, 2021)

Kinda shitty. Maybe it's the smarmy british accent. Also weird how there's a chapter about everyone except Null, Ralph's blood enemy.


----------



## Dell Conagher (Nov 24, 2021)

I would like my 3 hours back please


----------



## Stasi (Nov 24, 2021)

I get we all like people poking fun at Ralph but the nut sucking is pretty gay guys. I had to turn this shit off after 10 min, this nigga is insufferable and comes across like a shitty porsalin impersonation.


----------



## ShekelsteinNoseberg (Nov 24, 2021)

It was a pretty good watch and I noticed quite a few Nick Fuentes fanboys in the comment section lionizing their homosexual cat boy idol


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Nov 25, 2021)

Tbh I got most of the metokur info from a few Reddit comments cause I was kind of bored of making the video at that time. That was stupid of me and I'll take the L, I think there's not much errors in the rest of the vid though.


----------



## GuntN7 (Nov 25, 2021)

good video, you are still a faggot for making this thread and asking us to do your work for free
The only people who work for free are the mods and they are trannies


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Nov 25, 2021)

Solid video overall. The Ralph section was definitely worth the wait. And yeah, I noticed some of Fuentes' white knights in the comments saying how he's a "multi-millionare" and an "inspiration". Yeah, they're living in their own fantasy world if they're looking up to a Manlet who lives in his mom's basement and has as much of a future in politics as Richard Spencer.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 27, 2021)

I finally finished watching it @_ThePieman_. It was a pretty good video. Especially the Ralph segment. You did a pretty good job of chronologically explaining his downfall and the various dramas along the way. The Nick Fuentes segment was also pretty good.

The segments on the other three main IBS hosts were a little bit more of a hit or miss. You were jumping around a little too much, explaining one person's drama in a different section then it should have been explained in. I feel like you did a little bit of a lackluster job explaining Tonkasaw's downfall. You kept it incredibly brief and didn't really explain his tough guy act, history of lies or his involvement in gayops. I know he hasn't really done anything since Knoxville happened, but more should have been said about how he ruined himself.

I also saw some people arguing with you about this in the comment section. But yes, Kraut was in fact involved in a whole bunch of doxxing and other gayops on his Discord server. A lot of it was still going on throughout all of bloodsports. I know people want to say that he's changed and that he was smeared by alt-righters. But the reality was that he and numerous other spergs were doing terrible shit to get back at others that they wanted to drive into ruin.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Nov 27, 2021)

I watched this and overall the video was ok. I was hoping the documentary would be Fredrik Knudsen style, informative but also unbiased.
like what @LordofCringe7206 said you should've explained how Tonkasaw meet his downfall and Kraut's doxing servers.

I also don't like Ethan Ralph but the Ralph segment came off as too much personal insults and you were jumping different parts that made it confusing to follow.
you needed more background information on some people. 
-Jim does not have kids. Jim use to be part of a trolling group called Metokur that included Hbomberguy and some guy name habermen, who went to every archive website to get rid of any evidence of the name metokur but Jim took the username to piss him off. Sargon use to love Jim during the GG days but now dislikes Jim for being made fun of. to get back at Jim, Sargon accused of Jim of grooming some guy.
-Zidan left because he wanted to focus more on his career outside the internet.
-PPP use to be a fan of the Killstream. PPP started off making fun of Sargon and it caught Ethan's attention. After PPP noticed Ralph's behavior on the internet he turned against him. Ralph contacted his church and family which caused PPP being kicked off the church.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Nov 27, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> to get back at Jim, Sargon accused of Jim of grooming some guy.


Maybe I'm misremembering this (I'm pretty sure I'm not because it genuinely aggravated me at the time) but Sargon's grooming accusations weren't anything so specific as being about one person. His accusation was Jim is actually a mega raging paedophile who makes videos to attract an entire audience of young children he can then groom collectively as a cabal. He later in a more level-headed moment tried to walk this back by saying he actually just meant Jim only wants to groom his audience into being a super bullying mafia and he didn't intend paedophile connotations, but everyone who is even vaguely familiar with basic Anglo euphemisms knows full well what 'groom' really means when a Brit says it.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Nov 28, 2021)

So i was scrolling trough beardsoys twitter and i found this:





Im no snitch but this is pretty fucked up and you shouldn't be or post on the farms if your a minor and or trans.
@Null
@Sam Losco
@AltisticRight


----------



## _ThePieman_ (Nov 28, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> So i was scrolling trough beardsoys twitter and i found this:
> View attachment 2756437
> View attachment 2756439View attachment 2756441
> Im no snitch but this is pretty fucked up and you shouldn't be or post on the farms if your a minor and or trans.
> ...


Who tf cares really? I'll be fine lol.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Nov 28, 2021)

*ETHAN RALPH, IT'S ME, GATOR.

YEAH.*


----------



## The Big Dream (Nov 28, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> Who tf cares really? I'll be fine lol.


Says every 16 year old before they get into some really dumb shit.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Nov 28, 2021)

*It's Gator! Gator's on the call!!*


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Dec 9, 2021)

_ThePieman_ said:


> Who tf cares really? I'll be fine lol.



You are 16 and think you are Trans? Man you will be everything except fine.


----------



## 6thRanger (Dec 9, 2021)

It's not terrible, but it's obvious it should have been run by someone with more intimate knowledge first. It's the little things that make or break a big video essay. It's relegated to be much less than it could have been because throughout the video you can see points where it's just lazy.

Getting meaningful facts wrong immediately undermines the video; accuracy should be priority #1. That plus being lazy, being lengthy and being unfocused really hurt the end result. I think this kid could be good at this, but needs to review the work more before posting and above all else get the facts straight. Solid effort. 6/10.


----------



## An automatic clown (Feb 23, 2022)

Big Pimpin said:


> Ralph just accused OP of being a nonce. @_ThePieman_ comment? Trading CP again??








						Amanda Lynn Morris / "May" / Pantsu Party / sadNtrad
					

Such a perfect.....tly horrific couple  That is horrifying... Ralph looks like a singing anus and Pantsu looks even more mannish.




					kiwifarms.net
				



This post has a link to what's happening with pieman


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Feb 23, 2022)

My parodies....lmao just kidding probably by top 5

5. Boulderstream
4. Sex tape
3.  Portugal
2. Pillstream 2019
1. Matt's redemption


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 23, 2022)

Are any wannabe e-celebs not gay pedo trannies with a rape fetish like @_ThePieman_? The fact that the whistleblower was okay with all of this until he though Pie might actually rape someone is the punchline to this story for me.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 23, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> Are any wannabe e-celebs not gay pedo trannies with a rape fetish like @_ThePieman_? The fact that the whistleblower was okay with all of this until he though Pie might actually rape someone is the punchline to this story for me.


Would be even better if the accuser turns out to be some 35 year old MTF tranny sexting with teen YT creators. Who is the top pedo then!?!?


----------



## veri (Feb 24, 2022)

it’s funny that ralph still claims to have not watched pieman’s video but has conveniently “seen a few clips sent over”. why even try to lie about whether or not you’ve seen the video, it really isn’t relevant to anyone but him lying about it just makes him look more pathetic. so many of ralpph’s L’s wouldn’t even be public if he didn’t bring it up himself unprovoked


----------

